# IP Randomizer



## Flyeboy (Mar 5, 2004)

I used to have a program that would change my IP address every X amount of time per minute a while back. I am looking for such a program again as I can't remember what the program was called.

Any Ideas?
Flyeboy


----------



## gerred (Apr 27, 2005)

why do you want to change your IP address every x amount of time?


----------



## Flyeboy (Mar 5, 2004)

2 reasons. 1st is that I have people climbing into my pc the whole time and second of all is that someone was using my pc for chat rooms and got my IP banned. so i want to go back and fix things up.

Flye


----------



## gerred (Apr 27, 2005)

If you have a fixed IP address allocated by your ISP then ask your ISP to change it.
If you have a dynamic IP address then it changes each time you connect to your ISP.

Can't imagine a reason why anyone would want to change their IP address more regulary than once a day....unless.......................


----------

